# Snow



## hibiscusmile (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey did You guys see that Johannasburg Africa got snow today? How cool is that? Excuse the pun :lol: I bet they were tickled to death. I seen them playing in the snow, can you imagine never seeing snow. I know a lot of you's do not get it, but I never heard of it there!


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow my friend went there and he told the kids about snow


----------



## Rick (Jun 28, 2007)

Must be that global warming :roll:


----------



## Asa (Jun 28, 2007)

> Must be that global warming :roll:


Ha ha! Yeah, turns out the computers monitoring that, failed to account for some of the moisture :lol:


----------

